# Your favourite place visited and why



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Webb suggested this thread on another thread and I thought it such a great idea that I have pinched it and am opening it. Thanks Webby !

Just put down where you reckon your favourite place is that you have been in your MH and explain your reasons (as the title says !).

For me, after a little thinking, it would be the Longleat site which we have visited several times. Not only is the site a very high standard (and price) but the animal noises overnight are superb.

We also attended a concert in the grounds one summer's evening, not sure that we should have but.... great concert, superb setting.

The Longleat attractions were of interest, although last time we went our disabled daughter was in a wheelchair which was heavy....l. I was struggling in the steps when Lord Bath came, took the other end took us inside, behind the scenes and we had a cuppa in his kitchen, served by staff of course ! We felt like very privileged visitors.

No pictures, 'cos they are all somewhere at home and I can't post pics on here anyway.....

Where is your favourite place ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Before it became commercialised and more built up. Club nautique de Beauvallon Plage between St. Trop and St. Maxine.
Spent many summers there on a free 'air' (bus stop) with the back bumper of our RV overhanging the beach. The private bar was manned by a very friendly bloke from Liverpool and had the best sardines served on a tree bark tray.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir/4...2ccaa63533cf119c!2m2!1d6.6034175!2d43.2869909

Ray.
p.s. plus a few in the states.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh thats a tough one Dave. I think we have had a few of these over the years. Too many to mention.

The immediate place that sprung to mind was the Pyrenees National Park which includes the Cirque du Gavarnie, Cirque du Troumouse, Cauterets, Lac Du Gaube etc etc. All of which are accessible easily in the Van and for us the scooter.










Then I remember every time we go to Provence how wonderful it is from the Year in Provence country around Gordes to Lac St Croix, the Verdon Gorges and down to St Tropez. You just turn into a bit of a hippy down there and spend your sunny days meandering down winding deserted lanes on the bike, quaffing nice wine and cheese or tearing up mountains or cruising the Cote D'Azur.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Where is Maria and all the rest of the family in your picture ?

It looks as if she should be singing along soon......😁. 👏


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Like Baz too many to mention. Too hard to pick one or even a few.

I always figured I would never be able to decide on ten pieces of music for my Desert Island Discs. Luckily I was never in danger of having to.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Where is Maria and all the rest of the family in your picture ?
> 
> It looks as if she should be singing along soon......😁. 👏


About 800 miles north east in Austria Dave. We did all the sound of music locations in 2012 

Plotted them all out before we left on the gps then put the sat nav on in my pocket on the bike. Made a right mess of it but found them in the end.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me it will always be the Lake District 

But the Lake District of my youth, well youthish 

When I climbed the mountains, swam in mountain tarns

Looked down on mists from high peaks, walked ridge routes, stayed on the peaks from morning till evening

Dropped to pubs for a long cool pint

Slid down screes and walked all the seasons in sunshine, rain and snow

Ate breakfast of a cold bacon and egg butty whilst gazing across mountain peaks

Memories which never fade

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

"Ate breakfast of a cold bacon and egg butty whilst gazing across mountain peaks"

Yuck Sandra, cold egg.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Am I strange that I can't think of one? Lots of nice ones but not a stand out one. Each one that I think of then brings up a negative that pushed us on to search elsewhere.

Our favourite site was Las Negras in the Almeria region of Spain. Tucked, on its own, in a little valley beside a rambla and with a beach all to itself, it was the one we found by accident because we just decided to follow our noses to the sea. We had our little Hymer then and could negotiate the headland that led to it. 

Where I felt most comfortable was in the Lanquedoc region of France. I remember saying that I could live there. I then found out that I have ancestors from the region which explains it nicely.

If I really had to choose one then it would be - home.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> About 800 miles north east in Austria Dave. We did all the sound of music locations in 2012
> 
> Plotted them all out before we left on the gps then put the sat nav on in my pocket on the bike. Made a right mess of it but found them in the end.


Totally aside and off-topic, we have the SoM DVD in the MH and have watched it numerous times (no comments needed), we noticed another file on the DVD and wondered what it was.

Once again it was the SoM but with Julie Andrews commenting on where it was filmed, what relationships were like with the children (not easy...), how the locals interacted and so on. Fascinating account eg the stream which features highly was man made on one of the hills, the farmer did not like it and so filled it in at night, so filming was not easy.

When you hear "behind the scenes" about the truth of it, for me, it became even more appealing. Yes we know it is total fiction; they had left Germany years before the War, did not go via Switzerland, but via Italy, did not walk and so on, but it's still a great film IMO and brings back memories of where we have seen it and with whom.

I'll go and get a life now......

PS if you've still got all those GPS positions, I would be interested........


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Totally aside and off-topic, we have the SoM DVD in the MH and have watched it numerous times (no comments needed), we noticed another file on the DVD and wondered what it was.
> 
> Once again it was the SoM but with Julie Andrews commenting on where it was filmed, what relationships were like with the children (not easy...), how the locals interacted and so on. Fascinating account eg the stream which features highly was man made on one of the hills, the farmer did not like it and so filled it in at night, so filming was not easy.
> 
> ...


It is a great film Dave. I watched it again myself not that long ago 

I probably do have the GPS stuff somewhere but I think it will be on an old hard drive which is in the van, will have a look. They were fairly easy to find though. The house was actually two locations in Salzburg. Two separate buildings. The back with the lake is miles from the front view you often see in the film.

Some info here. https://www.movie-locations.com/movies/s/Sound-Of-Music.php

The opening scene on the mountain top is south of Salzburg but actually in Germany I believe. We were in the area but I dont think you could get to where it was shot. Least not on the bike anyway.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> "Ate breakfast of a cold bacon and egg butty whilst gazing across mountain peaks"
> 
> Yuck Sandra, cold egg.?
> 
> Ray.


Fabulous breakfast

Bacon and egg butty, wrapped in foil, an early start,

Then, with much of the hard climb behind you, you could sit on a peak and enjoy it

Sandra


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I have a file of photos called "Backgrounds" and the computer selects from there and changes every minute (it used to be 15 seconds but Microsoft "improved" things!).

Many are shots from the van, driving the Alpine Stasse or the Pembrokshire coast, sitting at the free aire in Fecamp overlooking the harbour, watching the sun rise over the beach at Roquetas de Mar or the waves crashing in at La Ahozia, sunset from CAMC Dunnet Bay, the beach at Kneep or just a simple panorama of North Bay at Scarborough, bringing back boyhood memories of family holidays (Dad died last week, so that is particularly poignant).

How would I select the "best"? Being free might be a key criterion; views including water and/or spectacular sunrise/sunset are always popular; living in Norfolk I love seeing mountains. I rarely think about drink or food, although I do have a shot of parts of a meal in a luxury hotel which allowed us to overnight foc in their carpark.

No, sorry: I can't contribute to this thread.

Gordon


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

H1-GBV said:


> I have a file of photos called "Backgrounds" and the computer selects from there and changes every minute (it used to be 15 seconds but Microsoft "improved" things!).
> 
> Many are shots from the van, driving the Alpine Stasse or the Pembrokshire coast, sitting at the free aire in Fecamp overlooking the harbour, watching the sun rise over the beach at Roquetas de Mar or the waves crashing in at La Ahozia, sunset from CAMC Dunnet Bay, the beach at Kneep or just a simple panorama of North Bay at Scarborough, bringing back boyhood memories of family holidays (Dad died last week, so that is particularly poignant).
> 
> ...


Hhmmm

I think you just did.....

If you would like to share any or all of those pictures you would find a very appreciative audience.

We used to gave our screensaver on the desktop as a random selection of our pictures. It used to be on for 5 minutes before it shutdown, but we had to stop that as we would sit and watch it, bringing back memories.

In the end we had it set for the maximum possible of 30 minutes and used to just sit and watch and say

"Oh yes, that was eg on the Romney Hythe and Dymchurch Railway at Dungeness with my (late) Mum".

What a great way to waste / spend time.......


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

When the g'kids [come] came for meals we had a constantly-changing (10s) electronic photoframe on the dining table showing lots of our "memories": always a good topic for conversation whilst waiting for courses to arrive and it helps them to appreciate the wide world into which, one day we still hope, they will move. Not many of them include people BUT we sometimes said "that's Mummy & Daddy's Wedding" or "that's Uncle Mark in his sports car" or "that's Nana Smith: she died a long time ago": it all helps to put "family" into perspective.

Some of the photos are "arty" but I still remember where I shot "dappled sunlight through copper beech" or "ripples on a pond": perhaps it also helps to keep dementia at bay?
(Or is it the long ago things that are remembered and more recent things that get forgotten? Better take another few snaps quickly!)

Following Dad's death we have been perusing digitised photos back from as far as 1930 to show at his funeral on Friday: my kids are seeing me as a boy and as a young man and I'm getting requests for copies of quite mundane scenes. I love photos and my MH ones serve to remind me of so many "favourite" places.

Gordon


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry for your loss Gordon

Thinking about you and your family at this sad time

Fabulous that you have photographic memories to look back on

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes thanks for that inspiration Gordon. You triggered a memory.

On a lakeside adjacent to the excellent Harvey's Point near Donegal. Surely the North West of Ireland's premier hotel where the food is beyond superb. The whole ambience is one of luxury.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I'm not keen on the rolling pics in a frame. OK if that what you want but the few friends that had them seemed distracting and corny like looking at other peoples holiday snaps.
The one time I activated the Windows rolling screen pics it always froze after a while and needed a reboot. So deleted that option.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My elderly auntie and I were discussing old photos recently. She was telling me that my autistic cousin has lots on her phone but will often go through them and delete some on a whim. We were bemoaning that those memories are now gone as no one prints out photos any more. 

Mind you, I should not judge as I never take any  We don't have a smart phone and carrying our camera is a chore.

If anyone can recommend a really basic smart phone that that takes pictures I "might" look into it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Virtually ANY phone takes pictures now, and often of a higher quality than many simple cameras.....

Have a look at the Nokia 3310 this is the very much updated version of the original one that we started with, now available in colours but it is VERY simple to use and has a camera which is better than our small compact one. It is available from Carphone Warehouse (do they still exist ? ) for under £50 (just).

Alternatively the Hafury Note 10 which is designed "for seniors" it has large buttons and is easy, yet has a good memory capability for pictures. But not a common name from my experience, Amazon sell it but we get French prices..... you don't want those oh no?...

There are many others with similar design specs. That is where it starts getting harder?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> My elderly auntie and I were discussing old photos recently. She was telling me that my autistic cousin has lots on her phone but will often go through them and delete some on a whim. We were bemoaning that those memories are now gone as no one prints out photos any more.
> Mind you, I should not judge as I never take any  We don't have a smart phone and carrying our camera is a chore.
> If anyone can recommend a really basic smart phone that that takes pictures I "might" look into it.


I have half a dozen Pat picked up at boot sales for €2 plus a couple of older 'smart' phones lying idle. 
If you make it to France anytime you can have one.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought you had an iPad Pat

I use mine for all my photos 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I do have an ipad, Sandra, but it is a little bulky to take on dog walks etc 

Thanks for the other suggestions folks. Will look into them.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

It is amusing explaining to the kids why Gdad's photos are usually "posed", and there are not many of them!

Looking through a little viewfinder and hoping that no-one moves during the 1/30th second exposure, with little option to focus.
Then sending the film off for developing and printing (at an exorbitant cost) and waiting for the pics to come back blurred or badly exposed, or with half the head chopped off and everything skew-whiff.
Getting a box of photo corners which never stuck for long so the photos fell out of the album.
And, of course, spending another small fortune to replace the roll of film in the camera.
Happy days!

Gordon


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

and then there were the days / weeks / holidays where you forgot to put the film in properly, or at all, or opened the back too early before rewinding it.......

Been there, done that, not got the picture...


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Or when you have precious photos on a film in your dad's camera waiting for the film to be finished (could be months) and then your dad goes behind the sofa, to open up the back of the camera, and ruins the whole bloomin' lot!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave, our 25th. anniversary spent on the Queen Mary in Long Beach CA and no photographic record due to no film. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Or when you have precious photos on a film in your dad's camera waiting for the film to be finished (could be months) and then your dad goes behind the sofa, to open up the back of the camera, and ruins the whole bloomin' lot!


We videoed our daughter in laws first pregnancy in hospital including labour on a Sony camcorder. Day one of our granddaughter and a couple of weeks after.
My son borrowed the tape and recorded Eastenders over it.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Tell him to restage the whole event ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Granddaughter is now 29 with two of her own.
Plus son is now married to another lady. Might be difficult.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not up for the challenge then ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, this is our ex-dil now.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Perhaps not then, she has enough muscles for a complete_ Moules et frites _for two....


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Well as I seem to have sidetracked this thread into a discussion and remembrance of ancient technologies I felt it only fitting to resurrect it with the pictures from my "backgrounds" file which I mentioned.

Unfortunately, I am having suspicions that "Pembroke" may have really been "Ceredigion" but I'm sure it was that trip.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

And I also thought that I might indulge myself by adding a few more.

The Keswick ones are especially for Sandra.

Culzean Castle is because the colours were just so sublime.

Apologies - Gordon


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For me the Lake District would be hard to beat

Yesterday at Lidl we saw ponchos

And Albert said they would have been great rather than the black bags we used to keep off the rain from us and six kids as we traipse the fells

No gortex at that time, much to expensive 

But traipse it we did come snow or shine

Sat on mountains, plodded lords rake, jakes rake sometime in the footsteps of others in the snow

SwaM in tarns

We didn’t know how important they would become

And the kids loved it, well actually they didn’t all the time

As we trod cathedral route on pillar, walked the ridge on helvellyn

They would have preferred something different, something we couldn’t afford at the time

But they love to walk, love the countryside still walk in the lakes

Me and Albert

Well those days are gone as are so many days 

But I still gaze across mountains in my mind

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> For me the Lake District would be hard to beat
> 
> Yesterday at Lidl we saw ponchos
> 
> ...


I also have a life long love of the Lake District Sandra but sadly climbing the fells is no longer an option. However there is nothing better than getting out on the water which I still do from time to time in the Kayak. I can remember camping trips as a very small boy with just me and my dad on the odd occasion he could tear himself away from a world of Cricket. I can remember my first tentative voyage out into Lake Ullswater in a canoe, I must have just been 7 or 8. On a long rope at first and then eventually let off. I just remember Ullswater looking massive, like the sea to me. I had a desire to paddle out to Norfolk Island in the middle towards the south western end but I was never allowed to go that far.

I swore that one day I would buy my parents a bungalow there  and live on a boat myself on the lake. Years later I bought a little motorboat and one balmy summers evening me and a pal went and camped on Norfolk Island. Magical. A couple of motorcruisers followed but sadly no bungalow for mum and dad. The day after my dad died in 2005 I sat for a couple of hours on the roof of the last cruiser I had in the bay opposite the island where my dad first launched an excited but nervous little boy out into the lake toasting his memory.

It is a very special place. Nowhere quite like it in the world for me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Barry have you read The Prelude by Wordsworth ?

Reading your lovely post brought it to mind 

Gordon your photos are lovely, especially in these days of lockdown , so thanks again

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Barry have you read The Prelude by Wordsworth ?
> 
> Reading your lovely post brought it to mind
> 
> ...


No, I only now the famous Daffodils one about Ullswater. Will have a look.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I missed out the second half of the thread title so here are my responses:

Alpine Strasse - fresh air, clear water, mountains, decent roads. A trip to the top of Zugspitze to celebrate a £100 parking charge in Southampton being squashed.
Pembroke(?) coast - nice views as we drive along (not found here in Norfolk). Dolphins spotted in Cardigan Bay, whilst camping at Shell Island.
Fecamp - free parking with a Frenchman telling me to ignore the markings and get more space. We arrived on European Heritage Day and had a free tour of the Benedictine "monastery" so bought a presentation bottle of their liqueur.
Roquetas - we arrived at the parking to the north of the town and it was rammed! Despite a cycle race and some roadworks we made it to Serena Playa where there were only 2 other vans plus a couple of cars. Ice cream on the beach, a quiet night and a glorious sunrise.
La Ahozia - someone drove out from the front row at Leon's so we got a prime spot. Then a storm came in and sand-blasted the van for several hours.
Dunnet Bay - magnificent sunset on the NC500.
Kneep (Cnip) - we turned down a bare piece of concrete for £25 at Stornoway and drove in hope to Kneep where we found a beautiful beach for £10.
Scarboro' - always a family favourite for holidays or even day trips (from Durham). Dodging the waves on Royal Albert Drive and Marine Drive was fun. In the MH we used to park along there but now we use Queen's Parade for a couple of hours of free parking with wonderful views. (Discs available from hotels if needed).
Keswick - an expensive and snowy Easter break but easy use of bus passes took us places where I wouldn't take the van.
Falkirk Wheel - an engineering wonder where they left the lights on all night at my request. £5 when we visited but more now.
Culzean Castle - a wonderful sunset which had everyone out of their units, gazing across the sea to Arran and Ailsa Craig.

Gordon
All photos taken from within 25 metres of the van (some from inside).


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would have added Jerusalem as a memorable place, but I’m not sure if it’s influenced by religious faith

It is however beautiful, the old road from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem gives a spectacular view of the city with its golden walls, clustered flat roofed houses and the golden dome of the rock 

All of Israel is worth a visit from its desert to the Sea of Galilee , much of its architecture is of course religious, but the uncovering of ancient sights is beautifully done, the Roman remains, ancient synagogues 

The multitude of immigrant languages now become one in the ancient language of Hebrew never ceases to amaze me, almost the story of Babel reversed 

And of course the Arab way of life, still very much as it was, the herds of goats, ancient olive trees, the call to prayer ever present and the old city predominantly Arab, food, spices and the usual tack of a Tourist market alongside the daily living requirements, beautiful rugs,fantastic fruit and veg, hummus and falafel 
and the magnificent Arab bread, pita bread soft and plump, baked fresh throughout the day nothing like the pita bread we have here

For all it’s political upheaval it remains a beautiful country

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> I swore that one day I would buy my parents a bungalow there  and live on a boat myself on the lake. Years later I bought a little motorboat and one balmy summers evening me and a pal went and camped on Norfolk Island. Magical. A couple of motorcruisers followed but sadly no bungalow for mum and dad. The day after my dad died in 2005 I sat for a couple of hours on the roof of the last cruiser I had in the bay opposite the island where my dad first launched an excited but nervous little boy out into the lake toasting his memory.
> 
> It is a very special place. Nowhere quite like it in the world for me.


Yep, lovely memories Baz. 
I always wish I had known my dad, my mother never spoke of him or the war other than to comment "Your just like your dad" now and again.
Never knew if that was a compliment or complaint? 
We did manage to buy my mum a small terraced cottage she loved across the road from her sister in Castleside Co Durham.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

barryd said:


> No, I only now the famous Daffodils one about Ullswater. Will have a look.


Not the whole poem Barry, it's very long

The bit about when as child he undid the sciff and rowed across the lake towards the island

'With measured tread strode after me'

Just reminded me of you sat missing your dad

I loved it as young girl, why I haven't a clue, it remained with me Ever since, as did the daffodils

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think the "host of golden daffodils" is a mental image that all of us will remember and appreciate

There are some phrases which trigger a superb image, recalling our memories from many years ago.

Thank you both of you for dong that for me. ❤


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll be going to my favourite place when I leave here, other than that I think it would be easier to name places I didn't like.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I'll be going to my favourite place when I leave here, other than that I think it would be easier to name places I didn't like.


That could be a whole new thread.....

For me, the Municipal camp site at Millau, nice position right beside the Tarn, horribly run, everyone cramped together so only one person can open a window - literally, facilities disgusting, look like they had not been cleaned in years......

Manager had no interest at all so we got out as fast as we could, he did not care in any way, either for people or property and it has a nasty atmosphere about it.

Shame because the position was idyllic. The only saving grace was the meat fondue we had at a small restaurant in the town - that WAS good....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think Jan means 'home' Dave.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sure Dave knew that Raymond, he is commenting on the second part of my post.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't be so sure Jan, you know what you mean but doesn't follow everyone else does as I often have to remind my wife.:grin2:

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’d like to take a vote on that and then we will find out why you’re wife doesn’t understand you or is it the other way round 🤔


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo Jan. I watch/listen to my wife and her sister chatting away and often see a quizzical expression on one or the others face. I would translate but often I'm lost as well.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> ........he is commenting on the second part of my post.


Quite correct



raynipper said:


> Don't be so sure Jan, you know what you mean but doesn't follow everyone else does *as I often have to remind my wife*.:grin2:
> 
> Ray.


and you get away with that ?

Or is it that you are reading this out of one eye while the swelling goes down around the other ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

She is under the weather Dave and I'm taking advantage.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well to continue on places that mean something 

And why is anyone Not attacking a thread gone viral

Oops that’s only if it’s me it seems that goes off thead

I was enjoying it, but it seems it’s boring to others

So fine, another end of thread

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Not IMO Sandra, if people want to deviate from the original title, just follow the person that started it's example.....

I am not obsessed with such things and hope that I can and do always demonstrate tolerance and acceptance of everyone's contributions.

To me, any posts make interesting reading except if they are an attack on anyone or anyone else's views.

There is no such thing as the perfect view - each of us likes different things - thank heavens (or any other such concept that people recognise).

I used to enjoy going to the Caravan Club (as it was then) site at Down Thomas, near Fort Bovisand and Plymouth, the clifftop position allowed me to look out over an area of water that I dived several thousand times.... It also showed me that different people tackle things in different manners - some only went out in calm weather, others in more windy conditions- but it was great to watch their expertise in tackling the area around Plymouth Sound. The same applies on any thread that I start - let others contribute as they wish.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its maybe not just how beautiful or scenic a place is that makes it memorable or how great a place it was to park a motorhome but more the experience you had when you were there and what memories it stirs. The Isle of Arran is another one for me. It was one of the first places we went away to when Michelle and I first met. I booked a hotel for a surprise. I think it was just three nights but its stayed a magical place for us every since. Lost count of the number of times we have been back.

Same goes for Flamborough for Michelle I guess. Childhood holiday memories. There are probably many more spectacular places to visit than Flamborough or the Isle of Arran of course but when a place is rooted deep in your heart there is often nothing that can beat it.

Ullswater will always be like that for me, just so much lifetime history with the place.

That reminds me. There is an old video somewhere of me and my pals on my first motorcruiser belting up the lake at about 2 in the morning full of beer and listening to the audio version of War of the worlds with just the earie Green and red nav lights visible. Will have to see if I can find it.  I think I was about 24.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

24 and still as barmy at 54 🚣‍♂️


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I love reading about people’s special places, special memories 

I even pay to read books about people’s special places and special memories and I don’t even know them

On here I do, maybe not well, but a piece in the jigsaw, Gordon likes the Lake District well enough to photograph it 

Barry loves Arran, my memories of Arran are of wind and rain , but I love his memories 

Dave his diving, someone else was a great diver and I forget his name but not him 

My memories definitely Not interesting to some who take pains to let me know that fact 

But I do have some fascinating stories about people and places, of times gone by, of a donkey bottle raised , who insisted he needed to enter the kitchen every morning, full grown, for a bowl of milk ,if refused entry he’d just turn and kick the door

But yes they are only memories and I certainly don’t mean to bore

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wonder how many people and how many times you have been told you should write a book?
Open a new thread just for your distant past memories Sandra, tell us a little bit each day, if nobody else reads it I know all of us girls will.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I wonder how many people and how many times you have been told you should write a book?
> Open a new thread just for your distant past memories Sandra, tell us a little bit each day, if nobody else reads it I know all of us girls will.


I'm now OFFICIALLY one "of us girls" :grin2:

You have obviously appealed to my feminine side......


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No Jan, much of it would make no sense 

Much of it would be Israel, important to me but not to others

Of monks, priests, Armenian and Coptic 

Who baby sat for us, whilst Sam our wild Cannani Dog circled them daring them to touch the kids in the playpen, whist we shopped in the old city

Of a priest, google him, Father Bruno,a close friend of mine, who developed Neve Shalom where we lived in it’s early Development days and is a now a thriving community of Arabs and Jews, that brings together Arab and Jewish kids to holiday together and learn about each other

Who founded a leper colony, a boys school, and when Neve Shalom looked to fail, said two out of three ain’t bad

So many memories but I’m to old now to write a book, of pulling water from wells , of lighting fires under a big copper boiler Not for clothes but to bath us and our kids

So many memories , donkeys, kids, religion, friends , Working as volunteers in a religious ‘poor house ‘ a hundred years before our time

Of gazing down at a courtyard of people suffering from severe mental and physical handicap some helpless on beds the view from our bedroom And bursting into tears , I was young

Of gazing at those same people later who added joy to my life , that waved with difficulty and made my day
And waited till I opened the curtains 

Yes so many memories, good and bad

Write a book about them I don't think I could jan

And if I could who would want to read it 

The of time I’ve tried on here hasn’t really been received well

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO MANY people would love to know more, much more, about Life in Israel.

It's a country that everyone of us has heard of but very few have visited (not easy to drive a MH unchallenged through the Lebanon etc.) but which is very influential in the Middle East, at least. It is very much supported by the US and hits the headlines often.

It's military successes have astounded the entire world through the their audacity and ferocity when attacked, they have developed an enviable reputation for their abilities to develop their own weapons systems in spite of the barriers put in their way by many very influential countries.

Their lifestyle with "kibbutz" is unknown to very many of us - we know the word, but that's about as far as it goes.

It is, of course, the literal birthplace of Christianity, in all its forms and close to the increasingly important but feared Islamic way of life - the formation of the country in itself, represents major steps after the persecution of many of its future citizens by the Nazis.

So, what makes it tick, what life is like there and your memories of your life there ARE of interest to us.

IMO of course...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> No Jan, much of it would make no sense
> 
> Much of it would be Israel, important to me but not to others
> 
> ...


If you make a separate thread for us who would be interested including the big girls blouse Dave :grin2:
if anyone wasn't interested then as always they don't have to read it. Maybe not even write every day, just when a certain memory pops into your or even Alberts head.
Head it Sandra and Alberts memoirs and I bet you will be surprised how many will read it, anyone who complains I'll tell em to naff orf.:laugh:

You have I know had such an interesting life, much we have heard of the recent years it's the other years I would be interested to learn about, get the brain box fixed onto remembering your good and maybe not so good days, little snippets, not the erotic stuff mind you.>


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> If you make a separate thread for us who would be interested including the big girls blouse Dave /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_grin.png


Hear, hear!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What do you mean not the erotic stuff?

I’ve had my moments as have you

Did I tell you about the time.......>

Oops I’m not even sure I told albert about that time>>

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Penquin said:


> IMO MANY people would love to know more, much more, about Life in Israel.
> 
> It's a country that everyone of us has heard of but very few have visited (not easy to drive a MH unchallenged through the Lebanon etc.) but which is very influential in the Middle East, at least. It is very much supported by the US and hits the headlines often.
> 
> ...


But Dave

My memories are ancient now

But it was fascinating that my son who spoke fluent Hebrew

Could actually read the Dead Sea scrolls

A dead language alive

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> But Dave
> 
> My memories are ancient now
> 
> ...


Hello Mrs, memoirs are memories from the past, that's the whole point, now stop arguing start a new thread and tell us how your son learnt Hebrew.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Your memories may be old, but they are a lot better than mine of Israel, the closest I have got is Turkey, although I may once have flown over it on the way to Kenya.....

So, your memories ARE important and interesting. The ability to be that much in touch with history is awesome IMO. I was only any good at keeping children entertained.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Countryfile was in the Lake District tonight Sandra, if you can get it on catchup.


----------

